# OT JavaScript JQuery AJAX Request



## delphiking1980 (19. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

vorweg ich weiß das dieses ein Java Forum ist und Java ist kein JavaScript.

Ich habe da einproblem :

Ich möchte auf meiner Webseite den Serverstatus darstellen, meine Idee ist das ich einfach einen AJAX Request absende und wenn dieser Positiv zurück kommt dann ist der Server da ansonsten wird dieser wohl Offline sein.

Klappen tut:


```
var req =	$.ajax({
		    type: "post", url: "index.html",
		    success: function () {
		    	$('#serverStatusID').attr('src', 'bilder/ok.png');
		    },
		    error: function () {
		    	$('#serverStatusID').attr('src', 'bilder/nok.png');
		    }
		});
```

aber


```
var req =	$.ajax({
		    type: "post", url: "http://www.blabliblupp.com",
		    success: function () {
		    	$('#serverStatusID').attr('src', 'bilder/ok.png');
		    },
		    error: function () {
		    	$('#serverStatusID').attr('src', 'bilder/nok.png');
		    }
		});
```

funktioniert nicht, kann ich einen Ajax Request nur auf meinem Webspace durchführen (ich glaube nein.)

Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## Marcinek (19. Jun 2011)

Eventuell wird das als crosssite-attacke gewertet und unterbunden?


----------



## delphiking1980 (19. Jun 2011)

Aber dann müsste ich doch einen Fehler zurück bekommen aber ich bekomme ja ein Positives ergebnis d.h. das die URL erreichbar ist.


----------

